# River-wide tree in Bailey above Deer Creek



## BDPADDLE (Apr 19, 2007)

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f12/bailey-this-weekend-41999.html We paddled it today. Check the above thread for pictures and description of Bailey wood.


----------



## BDPADDLE (Apr 19, 2007)

We moved a large log in Four Falls yesterday morning. It was in play just below 2nd Falls on river right. It is now deep in the current just above 3rd Falls out of play. Just be heads up in case it moves with flow changes.


----------

